
Gearing Up for the Cloud, AT&T Tells Its Workers: Adapt or Else - jaboutboul
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/technology/gearing-up-for-the-cloud-att-tells-its-workers-adapt-or-else.html
======
awgneo
I honestly have no idea what their version of the cloud is.

